

Show HN: 6 weekends project: Outsource household chores/tasks to your community - bdclimber14
http://www.peggsit.com

======
bdclimber14
This is a side-project that I've been working on for the past couple months.
It let's you outsource small jobs like building IKEA furniture, washing your
car, grocery shopping to people within your own community or neighborhood.

It's been a labor of love, and I'd appreciate any feedback you have.

~~~
eeagerdeveloper
I would like to see an example of a successful use case. I can't seem to find
any gigs.

~~~
bdclimber14
We just launched so you're one of the first people to see it, hence no gigs
yet. Hopefully my next post will be something like "How we got 10,000 users in
a few weeks" after we do some marketing!

